# windows xp error code 1067



## xhausteeed (Jul 13, 2009)

I have problems with the print sppoler service not running. I did everything that I could. I went to the micorsoft site got the fix, it worked , but the next day i was back to the same problem. I have gotten to the point of trying to restart the spooler but now i keep getting unable to start due to error code 1067. I did install regcure to fix this as they said it would but have no luck.I refuse to pay any more as to speaking to microsoft, since i have already installed error fix as well and still have the same problem. can you help me get rid of the error code 1067.

xhausteeed


----------



## Fray (Jul 12, 2009)

Try this


----------



## xhausteeed (Jul 13, 2009)

Tried it, still no luck
exhausteeed


----------



## Fray (Jul 12, 2009)

Whats the printers make and model? Have you tried reinstalling the software for it?


----------

